# Iframe, auto scroll



## Rohr (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo, ich habe mal wieder ein Problem:

hab hier mal ne Testseite erstellt

Wenn man da auf den Link im Iframe klickt, wird eine Ebene eingeblendet. Schön und gut, aber die Seite springt dann auch irgendwie runter, kann man das irgendwie verhindern, mit Ankerpunkten oder so?

Danke


----------



## supercat1510 (25. Februar 2004)

Das liegt an diesem Zeichen: #

Das ruft nämlich die Seite nocheinmal auf und springt dabei an den Anfang der Page in welcher der Link steht.


----------



## Rohr (25. Februar 2004)

*#*

Genau, danke.

Weißt du auch wie ich das Zeichen ersetzen kann? Ging irgendwie mit "valid()..." oder kann ich das mit allen Zeichen machen?


----------



## supercat1510 (25. Februar 2004)

Probier mal es leer zu lassen - müsste auch funktionieren - oder du schreibst den Link der Seite noch einmal hinein.


----------



## Rohr (25. Februar 2004)

*Nulllink*



> _Original geschrieben von supercat1510 _
> *Probier mal es leer zu lassen - müsste auch funktionieren - oder du schreibst den Link der Seite noch einmal hinein. *



Leer lassen sieht beschissen aus,
Link der Seite geht nicht,
aber hier kommt die ultimative Lösung: 
	
	
	



```
<a href="javascript:;">Null Link</a>
```
 juhuuu.

Vielen Dank supercat.


----------

